# BMW Auto Lease Programs - September 2010



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective September 2010*

These lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different lease offers from your BMW dealer and an independent leasing company.

*Here's the scoop*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments. When available, specials are shown with payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall lease deal._

Message me for help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2011 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00130 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00130 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

2011 BMW 535xi Gran Turismo Wagon [/b]
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550xi Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740Li *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li ActiveHybrid*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 SWB*
24 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 LWB*
24 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i * 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Premium * 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Sport Activity * 
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

* 2011 BMW X5 xDrive35d Diesel*
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 M *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 M *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35is *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms. BMWFS acquisition fee is $725 _

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won't find anywhere else!

Captive lease programs for other vehicle makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks!

Does anyone know if the auto credit is still applicable for the 3 series?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I had read that there was a bulletin sent out after the September programs with changes to the 3 series? Anybody know what that was about?


----------



## mlaynemd (Jun 3, 2007)

Are the lease rates for the 2010 or 2011 x3 available? Any trunk money or option credits avail? Thanks


----------



## piancu (Sep 26, 2007)

Do you have the data for the 2010 M5? Thanks, Paul


----------



## papashango (Sep 24, 2010)

nm............


----------



## H2Orower (Jun 25, 2008)

Eagerly awaiting the October figures. Hoping the 2011 135i Coupe numbers improve again.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

H2Orower said:


> Eagerly awaiting the October figures. Hoping the 2011 135i Coupe numbers improve again.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## mikekirch (Aug 22, 2009)

I was at the dealership on Saturday looking at the 135i coupe and the rates dropped down to .00130 for October! Glad I took a gamble and waited until October. :thumbup:


----------



## H2Orower (Jun 25, 2008)

mikekirch said:


> I was at the dealership on Saturday looking at the 135i coupe and the rates dropped down to .00130 for October! Glad I took a gamble and waited until October. :thumbup:


Man, I hope you're right! I ordered my car in Sept. for late October delivery and locked in the Sept. rate, but I also made sure to get it in writing that I would be entitled to Oct. rate if it dropped at all. I'm hoping LeaseCompare will post the official October numbers soon.


----------



## H2Orower (Jun 25, 2008)

mikekirch said:


> I was at the dealership on Saturday looking at the 135i coupe and the rates dropped down to .00130 for October! Glad I took a gamble and waited until October. :thumbup:


Do you recall what the residual % was for 36 month/15k?


----------



## vpr80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Anything change on the 335xi sedans?


----------



## mikekirch (Aug 22, 2009)

H2Orower said:


> Do you recall what the residual % was for 36 month/15k?


I was told that the residuals did not change for october...atleast for the 135i. So it should still be 61% and now .00130. Big difference compared to the .00170 in September. I ended up putting a deposit down and locking everything in but still want to confirm the rates and residuals when Leasecompare posts them before I take delivery this weekend.


----------



## H2Orower (Jun 25, 2008)

mikekirch said:


> I was told that the residuals did not change for october...atleast for the 135i. So it should still be 61% and now .00130. Big difference compared to the .00170 in September. I ended up putting a deposit down and locking everything in but still want to confirm the rates and residuals when Leasecompare posts them before I take delivery this weekend.


Thanks. With the same residual and a MF reduction to .00130, my payment should go down $29/month by my calculations. Sweet.


----------

